

Emily Howell – a computer program that makes beautiful music - bane
http://artsites.ucsc.edu/faculty/cope/Emily-howell.htm

======
Phithagoras
the concept of "teaching" a computer to create music that is appealing to
human ears has long been interesting to me. I was disappointed that each style
of song sounded very similar to the others of that type. However, the Ms.
Howell generally did well at imitating the music of each era.I hope that this
type of research will lead to larger advances in machine learning, as creating
"art" is something archetypal machines are incapable of, and success could
mean a huge advancement in machine learning.

